# The wrapped new H.H catpult



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

The patch is out of stock,so I wrap the last new H.H catapult with supper fiber belt,and it touches pretty good.The hollow of the handle fits fingers very well, which is quite a classic design.The next batch of new H.H is on producing while pre-orders are growing.Cheers @Matt Redding





  








IMG 20181124 205628




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018


__
1



New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 134627




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 143939




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 143958




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 144016




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 144031




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 144052




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 144544




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 144655




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult









  








IMG 20181129 144718




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 29, 2018




New H.H catapult


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice and small. I like!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like it will shoot well.


----------

